# What would you call this and where can I buy one?



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Hi folks,
I've got a question about a spring. I have a big yard that I can't fence in so the dog has to be on a cable. I have a cable approximately thirty feet long strung between two 4x4's and he has about a twenty-five foot cable on a pulley that runs between the two so he has a pretty good size area to run. Periodically I replace the lead cable when it becomes worn or kinked. Normally about every other time I'll replace the main cable too. 

After doing this a few times and spending quite a bit on the project, I got smart and bought a 250' reel of cable that will do the job a few times and save a lot of money. I'd like to replace the shock absorbing springs on each end of the main cable too but can't seem to find any. Normally they come with the kit when you buy a cable kit like I've got but I can't seem to find them anywhere individually. I've looked at hardware stores and such and just can't find them. I guess I don't even know what to call it. Here's a picture to see what I'm talking about. Does anyone know what to even call this so I can do some more searching. Thanks for any input.

John


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

It's a shock spring and you can get them from F&T Trading post, they're a sponsor.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

If this doesn't work, search for shock springs

http://www.fntpost.com/product_search.php


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Cool!

Shock spring, that makes sense. I just couldn't figure out what to call it. I'd like to see if I can get one that might be just a little bigger than the ones I have on there. Smokey's a pretty good size dog and the ones on there have worked, but a little larger may not be a bad idea. 

Thanks!

John


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

My local hardware store at Higgins Lake carries them.......I would think a hardware store in detroit would have them.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Thanks again!

I just ordered a couple. The ones on there now are probably fine but they're a few years old. I'd rather be safe than sorry. Glad to be able to throw a sponsor a little business.

John


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

The one you have should pretty much last forever. You dog will never break it. I have what looks to be the same size holding my pool cover in place. If they can hold a 16'x32'x18" ice block for the past 10 years, they will hold a dog forever.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Hey John-We run our dog on a cable too for the very same reason and use darn near the same setup as you. Curious what size cable you are using and how much did the 250' cost you?


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Michihunter said:


> Hey John-We run our dog on a cable too for the very same reason and use darn near the same setup as you. Curious what size cable you are using and how much did the 250' cost you?


I bought it on ebay for about $40 with shipping. It's 1/8-3/16 vinyl coated 7x7 aircraft cable. It's 1/8 diameter cable and the 3/16 is the overall diameter with the coating. I also bought a bulk pack of 50 thimbles from the same place for about $11 shipped. They didn't stock the swage sleeves to crimp and make the final connection but I bought a bulk pack of 100 of those for $10 including shipping from another ebay outfit. I have the heavy duty crimping tool to make up the cable. It's a much better way to go than with the screw-tight cable clamps.

I bought a 100' coil of this from them about a year ago and it's held up very well. I just decided to get a full coil and save a few bucks. 250' will do this job SEVERAL times. 

Here's the cable on ebay...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&_trksid=p4340.l2557&rt=nc&nma=true&item=200527933772&si=5ZsD%252BCyrCaYEIkeZXUhaGuNAxnY%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWNX%3AIT

John


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Thanks bud, much appreciated.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Same spring that is on the safety chain of a storm door but maybe not as heavy as what you are looking for. I have sent quite a few to the scrap yard over the years.


----------



## PLUMMER47 (Dec 9, 2006)

Door spring for screen doors, isle 4 at ace @ auburn and dequindre. Or TSC with door dampner kits. They work on the kids too playing in the back yard.....:lol:


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

That looks like the strainer springs we use on high tensil fence for livestock. Tractor supply carries them.


----------



## JimP (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi John,
Don't underestimate J&J hardware on Auburn just east of Dequindre.
Saved my fanny plenty of times, if not with an actual part, by finding something I could use to jury rig for the moment.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

jimp said:


> Hi John,
> Don't underestimate J&J hardware on Auburn just east of Dequindre.
> Saved my fanny plenty of times, if not with an actual part, by finding something I could use to jury rig for the moment.


I agree there. That's a good old-time hardware store. Been there many times. I ended up ordering a couple from F&T that Freepop suggested. Should be here probably by tomorrow. I've got the cable and thimbles. I'm just waiting for the swage sleeves and springs and I can get this thing fixed up.


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Why dont you just use an e-fence? I have one like this for my dog and it works well:
[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Innotek-UltraSmart-Contain-and-Train/dp/B000A2QTX0"]Amazon.com: Innotek UltraSmart Contain and Train: Kitchen & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21tuZR8%[email protected]@[email protected]@21tuZR8%2B4NL[/ame]


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I thought about it and actually installed one shortly after we got Smokey. He was too young at the time but figured it would be good to go when he was old enough. After installing it I started to have my doubts that I wanted to use it. We have at least three neighbors that have e fences and two of them work pretty well. The other, not so much. My next door neighbor has one and they have an Airedale and a Toy Poodle that it works fine for. Another neighbor has a Labradoodle and it too works great. But another neighbor has to BIG Chocolate Labs. It works pretty well for one of them, but on MANY occasions I've had to take the other blockhead home. I know a couple other neighbors that have taken him home too. We have so many deer around here that I'm afraid Smokey would get after one and just blow through it and be gone. I don't want to take the chance of that so the cable works fine with much less worry.

John


----------



## paulywood (Sep 2, 2005)

The invisible fences work well until the dog runs through it a few times. Once they figure out that the shock is short lived they will keep running through it.


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

Yep, that's exactly my fear. Like I said, it works well with many dogs. But I've seen first hand what a hard headed dog thinks of them. 

I'm sure that if Smokey saw one of the many deer running around here, he'd be gone.

John


----------

